# Welcome swallow in care



## owlet (Sep 23, 2007)

I am caring for a welcome swallow that was covered with a greasy substance. He is clean now but can't be released yet because he is missing his tail feathers. I have been feeding him small pieces of mealworm and also tiny bits of heart dipped in water and insectivore mix. He also takes water from the end of an eye dropper. Today he has started flapping his wings wildly after he eats. Is it likely to be constipation as he hasn't done this until now and has been in care for a week? There are droppings in his cage but they are always minimal as he is such a small bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome .. and thank you for caring for this bird. I'm not sure we know what type of swallow you have .. where are you located? I'd think that wing flapping was a good sign .. sign of the bird getting ready to go back to the wild .. sounds like you've done a good job. Tell us more, please.

Terry


----------



## owlet (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi... I'm in Australia. Yes, I was hoping the wing flapping was a good sign but wanted to know if there was cause for concern before he got too sick.He's got a long time to go before he can be released because he can't fly and manouver properly without his tail. Welcome swallows are quite common here. very pretty. a gossy blue black with a rufous throat. This is the second one that I've had from a local beach resort. They are checking on what the grease might be there on the grounds. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.amonline.net.au/factSheets/welcome_swallow.htm

Very pretty bird, indeed. I hope all will go well with your little feathered patient.

Terry


----------

